# Want to learn how to use a Heat Press? Check out the training provided by HTI



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you are looking for some training and education on how to use a heat press, you should definitely check out the offering by the Heat Transfer Institute.

*They offer step by step online and video CD training courses* that will teach you the ins and outs of using a heat press, printing t-shirts, inks, transfer papers and more.

http://www.heattransferinstitute.com

If you prefer a teaching format to help you learn, this could be a perfect way for you to learn how to get started making your own t-shirts.

I've known Fred from the Heat Transfer Institute (also a member of our forums) for years now through other forums and business. He is very knowledgeable about his field and has taken time on numerous occassions to give help to others learning the process.

*Check out the offerings of the Heat Transfer Institute today to see if they can help you learn more about your new heat press!*​


----------

